# Vizio LED delayed launch.....



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

Anybody know why Vizio delayed the launch of their 55inch LED 240hz tv? It was supposed to be released on 9-9-09. I called Vizio and they said it was pushed back to the end of this month, but wouldn't give a reason.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

The 551?

That's the first time I've heard that. As of yesterday, Costco's were reporting that they were in-transit and should be in stores by the end of the week.

Some BJ's reportedly already have a few in stock.

And here's an Email response from Vizio yesterday:

*Thank you for your recent inquiry with VIZIO. I would be more than happy to help you with your concern. Here at VIZIO we do offer best in class technical support. The 551xvt is to be released to stores this week and the 552xvt is to be released around Christmas time. It would be up to the stores as far as how soon they would be on store shelves. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact us at 877-698-4946. *


----------



## terrelliott (May 7, 2007)

That's good to know. It was on the 9th that I called them. I was sitting at my pc with my credit card in hand trying to find out who had it so I could either order it on-line, or head on over and pick it up. But there was no sign of it anywhere. I was just hoping that they didn't get hit with any injunctions or anything. Thanks for the info.


----------

